# Europe Forum > Travelling & Living in Europe > Eastern Europe >  Funny question for Czech people

## Venko2257

As I am still a student (nearing the end of my Bachelor's degree), I took the opportunity of going to the Czech Republic with the help of the Erasmus+ programme.
I stayed for four months (October - January) in Prague and it was lovely, more or less.

However, there is something I would like to ask, which hopefully isn't going to offend anyone: why does it appear that Czech people (or at least those in Prague) are, to put it in a different way, foreign language - challenged? Even the younger generations seemed uncomfortable speaking anything other than Czech?

Really, there were many times I cursed myself for spending so many years learning English, when Russian would have been a much better option (good think I can understand it and speak a little, such as in the Foreigners' Police Department)!  :Annoyed:

----------


## Carlos

I was in Prague for a week. I had no problems because I was lucky, I found a Portuguese mulatto shop clerk who spoke Spanish, a Czech waiter who had worked in Huelva and spoke Spanish, then I bought my mother a ring with a sea water worth 700 € and I did not have problems in which they understood me in Spanish. lol The girls and boys are very handsome. But it did give the impression that they kept their own culture and idiosyncrasy, they were not yet so standardized by what is the Anglo-Saxon culture, I do not remember having seen McDonalds e.t.c. although it is possible that there were, I did not see them.

----------


## Venko2257

Thank you for the reply! Yes, it wasn't all bad. I mean, my landlord spoke several languages, so I there wasn't a language barrier between me and him. 
I do believe, however, that I've been to McDonald's toilet, but that's not important right now! ;)

----------


## Maleth

Prague, what a lovely town. I do not recall having any problems getting by with English.

----------

